# Sig p226 & cz 75 d pcr compact



## jimmy

Hi ALL:
Finally I had the time to shoot my SIG P226 side by side to one of my CZ's the CZ 75 D PCR Compact (both are 9mm guns). By the way I have to improvise on my gun transportation. So far I have each gun in the case it came with. When I went to the range I was testing 3 guns, the two 9mm in this report and my S&W 686 revolver..I had to carry 3 cases plus my folder that has the target sheets, and the boxes of ammo..Probably I should buy one big case to host up to 4 guns to carry to the range..Well that is something I learned as my collection (or addiction - as pointed out by a good fella member of the forum) started growing.

Anyways, back to the report..I put some targets side by side on a large cardboard at different distances..I shot on the left target sheet with the CZ 75 D PCR COMPACT and on the adjacent target sheet to the right with the SIG P226. I will be posting the results at 3 yards and at 15 yards.

*General observations:*
1. I used a new mag w/ extended grip on my CZ 75 COMPACT. This gave me a better hand grip on the relatively short grip of the COMPACT.
2. As usual, I love the stability and feel of the CZ 75 (even the compact whic is smaller and lighter than the CZ75 SP01 Tactical) still has very unique CZ characteristics such as smooth shooting and minimized recoil - I have to look more to know how CZ get this criteria in the prformance.
3. The SIG P226 is a good gun also, but it is not a "forgiving" gun..One mistake on the user and you get penalized by loosing accuracy..You always have to do the "push and pull" with a SIG..You can't just skip it, it shows right away..While in the CZ, some times (when I am tired towards the end of practice) I feel like I am barely holding the gun and it still gets the bullet where I want..You can't do this with the SIG, you have to treat it properly, that is with a firm tight grip and a push and pull maneuver to hit your targets. I don't mind that now since I know how to treat it.


----------



## gnet158

Interesting, which did you shoot last? You mentioned you got tired so I would image the last gun would have the worst accuracy. But it looks like you shoot better with the CZ.


----------



## jimmy

I was shooting both targets side by side..For example I will put two target sheets on the same card board and move it to 15 yards,,Shoot 6 rounds on the left target sheet with the CZ and then 6 rounds on the right target sheet with a SIG..Pull out the target sheets, and replace them with new ones and then repeat the process..So Basically I was shooting simultaneously..

And yes, I shoot better with the CZ and the reason is because the CZ is more forgiving, If I follow all the rules the SIG shooting should be OK..I still have to practice with the SIG to discover how I should shoot it..


----------



## gnet158

Let me know what works for you as I too am still learning. What do you mean by the push and pull method?


----------



## jimmy

*Hi gnet158*:

Here is a video explaining the push-pull technique:

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29867_guns-stance-push-pull.htm

Also refer to this web page by Massad Ayoob on techniques of how to best shoot a hand gun:

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ayoob85.html


----------

